# How much room in the shell of your boot with the liner removed?



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Do your boots fit with the liner in? They aren't designed to be worn without liners.


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not timmy from south park .

Well I stick them on they feel like they fit. However when I strap in and board I get pain. I measured my feet haven't done this in years. I'm a size 7 (short arse). I have size 9 boots. I don't know what happened. I always thought I was 8-9 in sizes. I have wide feet so I probably size up my footwear.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

size 7..wearing size 9 boots? Yea...its probably too big. People dont always realize oversized shoes that much when you just walk casually in them. However, any activity...you will notice the sizing difference immediately (bball, running, snowboarding). Also need to take into consideration pack out...so really when you buy boots...should be pretty "tight"/snug out of the box.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

yea a size 7 in a 9 boot will be way to huge
i wear a 10 in vans but a 9 in boots, boots are supposed to be snug and tight.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Your snowboard boots should be smaller than your shoe size. 

Sometimes by .5 or even a whole size. 

I wear 10's and have 9.5 boots. 

They're supposed to feel super snug and your toe is gonna touch the end. With your foot heat (gross..) the material will expand and morph to your foot.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I've never met anyone who wears snowboard boots two sizes bigger than their true foot size. If you have wider feet, try on a brand that is more known for running wide instead of sizing up so much. Trying on your boot without the liner won't tell you anything.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have feet that are wide right below my toes, yet are very skinny at the heel and ankle area. No boot fits me well. Sucks.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I have feet that are wide right below my toes, yet are very skinny at the heel and ankle area. No boot fits me well. Sucks.


My foot is very similar and I have found a good fit with Burton boots, I wore Hails last season and most of this season. I recently got this year's Grail and it also fits well.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend wears Burton Rulers and he has a similar foot. Maybe its a Burton thing. Anyways, if you have tried on all the boots that are actually your size and tried some simple boot fitting pads, you may want to pay a visit to a professional boot fitter.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Boot fitting pads are next.

I had burton motos. They were ok ... until I got decent at snowboarding. Heel lift galore! I'll try some other burtons next time. I'll deal with the Kaiju's for now which are ok, but a little heel lift still (not as bad as the Burton which felt like my whole foot was going to come out the boot).


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

sook said:


> I've never met anyone who wears snowboard boots two sizes bigger than their true foot size. If you have wider feet, try on a brand that is more known for running wide instead of sizing up so much. Trying on your boot without the liner won't tell you anything.


I really don't know what happened tbh. They're actually vans auras. Bloody damn expensive and bloody painful too. Well I only asked about the shell because my brother got a ski boot fitting and he was asked to put his foot in the shell without the liner and the boot fitter measured something. If this is ski boot specific I don't know. Anway thats how I found my size out I stuck my foot on the measure thingy and was shocked to see 7. Like most my casual shoes or 8 - 8.5, football boots 9. My toe seems to come close to the end. It's not like they're swimming so that's really confusing. The measure thing surely can't be lying to me. It would explain why for expensive boots with customs insoles I still get way too much discomfort. I think i'm just gonna get rid and buy some new ones. I don't want to patch up a bad situation. I'm going on holiday tomorrow so gonna make a verdict and potentially rent some smaller boots out.


----------

